# i5-2500K vs AMD/Intel 6 cores



## fastdude (Jan 11, 2011)

Just look how it pwns them. Awesome CPU from what i've seen so far.
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/01/03/intel-sandy-bridge-review/12


----------



## Leopold Butters (Jan 11, 2011)

fastdude said:


> Just look how it pwns them. Awesome CPU from what i've seen so far.
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/01/03/intel-sandy-bridge-review/12



pretty much on par with the current core i7s.


----------



## CardboardSword (Jan 11, 2011)

Leopold Butters said:


> pretty much on par with the current core i7s.



They are more affordable though, and seem to have absolutely mental overclocking abilities. They're a far cry from revolutionary, but they hit ~4.5Ghz on air for a joke from what I've seen. Since they're not a huge leap from current i7 arch, the clockspeed gives a huge boost.


----------



## tech savvy (Jan 12, 2011)

to: Leopold Butters

i disagree. sandy bridge is for the mainstream and its running all over the enthusiast level 1366.i think its a big boost from the 1156 socket and cant wait to see the 2011 socket.


----------



## spynoodle (Jan 12, 2011)

tech savvy said:


> to: Leopold Butters
> 
> i disagree. sandy bridge is for the mainstream and its running all over the enthusiast level 1366.i think its a big boost from the 1156 socket and cant wait to see the 2011 socket.


Agreed. The i7 2600k already pretty much beats the 980x (it has hyperthreading, the 2500k doesn't, being an i5), and it pwns socket 1156, so I'm thinking that socket 2011 will pretty much friggin pwn everything. Of course, Bulldozer still isn't out yet.


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 12, 2011)

I just ran a superPi run on my 2500k at 4.7ghz and got 7.947.  Just for reference, it took my I3 540 5.65ghz to run a 7.677 

The memory controllers on these things are nuts.  Dual channel ram at triple channel bandwidth!

And BTW, my I5 2500k is for sale for $200 shipped (shameless plug  )


----------



## tech savvy (Jan 12, 2011)

cant wait to see 8gb sticks for sell.i see asus new 1155 here,- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131692 supports up to 32gb,nice.


----------



## Leopold Butters (Jan 12, 2011)

87dtna said:


> I just ran a superPi run on my 2500k at 4.7ghz and got 7.947.  Just for reference, it took my I3 540 5.65ghz to run a 7.677
> 
> The memory controllers on these things are nuts.  Dual channel ram at triple channel bandwidth!
> 
> And BTW, my I5 2500k is for sale for $200 shipped (shameless plug  )



haha, 200 eh? you just buy chips, use them for 3 days and toss them to the side? Nice. 

Anways, I know these are the new mainstream cpus, but it is pretty much the same performance as the current 1366, so I guess there really isn't a high end anymore, not until 2011 comes out.


----------



## Shane (Jan 12, 2011)

They are impressive,but like ive said before...if you currenty own an 1156/1366 i7 i dont really see the point in going the 1155 route like some people are. 

I cant wait to see what Bulldozer brings,Ive been with Intel for my past 3 rigs now...fancy a change next time. 




87dtna said:


> BTW, my I5 2500k is for sale for $200 shipped


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 12, 2011)

The reason I'm selling is because I found out that these chips don't scale any better under subzero cooling.  I was hoping to get to 6ghz but it's not even close to possible.  Chilled water cooling is the best cooling these chips will do on but I'm not interested in buying a whole cooling setup for a couple hundred more MHZ I wanted 6ghz and get like a 5 second SuperPi time.


----------



## fastdude (Jan 12, 2011)

87dtna said:


> The reason I'm selling is because I found out that these chips don't scale any better under subzero cooling.  I was hoping to get to 6ghz but it's not even close to possible.  Chilled water cooling is the best cooling these chips will do on but I'm not interested in buying a whole cooling setup for a couple hundred more MHZ I wanted 6ghz and get like a 5 second SuperPi time.



Pity those things can't go over 6GHz with the BCLK limitation and 57x Max. multi 

I bet 8 core unlocked Ivy Bridge CPU will eat Wprime for brekkie


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 12, 2011)

fastdude said:


> Pity those things can't go over 6GHz with the BCLK limitation and 57x Max. multi



106x57=6042


----------



## fastdude (Jan 12, 2011)

87dtna said:


> 106x57=6042




Didn't know the boards could do any higher than 105

105 x 57 = 5985


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 12, 2011)

I could set it to 200 if I wanted too, it just won't POST.


----------



## fastdude (Jan 13, 2011)

87dtna said:


> I could set it to 200 if I wanted too, it just won't POST.



Well yeah, that's what i meant.


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 13, 2011)

Some will, some won't.  But it is possible.


----------



## tech savvy (Jan 13, 2011)

Nevakonaza said:


> They are impressive,but like ive said before...if you currenty own an 1156/1366 i7 i dont really see the point in going the 1155 route like some people are.
> 
> I cant wait to see what Bulldozer brings,Ive been with Intel for my past 3 rigs now...fancy a change next time.



ive been reading/hearing that bulldozer is going to be slower than sandy brigde,i hope not.AMD needs to stop with the 6 and 8 cores and make there quad cores better.i mean 6 and 8 cores are good to have and everything, but when Intel's quad cores are better/faster theres no point really.AMD is so far behind its ridiculous.

edit:im not an intel fan boy as you can see i have a AMD rig im just saying.


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 13, 2011)

Yup, intel is already working on Ivy Bridge 22nm and has had 32nm released for quite awhile when AMD hasn't even released any 32nm yet.  By the time bulldozer comes out, it will be a huge let down.


----------

